# The difference between amps?



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

So I have a YCV 50 watt Traynor amp 
http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=318
there's a link. And I'm just wondering what the difference is between that and marshall and/or messa boogie amps are. I'm into heavy metal, I also have an gibson SG '61reissue... it's a dream to play... so comfty! Anywho.. I'm going into college for music and I'm wanting to make sure that I have good gear especially since I'm going into composition. Long story short I want to make sure that if I get a different guitar with hotter pickups that my amp will make do for a couple of years. thanks!

P.S. I'm thinking maybe an ibanez?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The traynor won't sound quite like a marshall, and it definitely will not sound like a mesa. They're a decent compromise if you're looking for a marshall-esque sound (especially that model).

Your guitar will get ridiculously heavy tones. Your amp wont. So, keep the guitar - you should get a new amp for your tastes.

I'd *strongly* consider a line 6 Vetta II 212 combo w/ footswitch.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Blue is an outstanding and very versatile amp. If you are going to be composing you'll appreciate that feature. If I was you I'd get a Floor Pod to go with the Traynor. Pods have metal tones and effects in spades. As a bonus you can run it into a recording console or direct into the power section of the Blue via the effects return. The best of all worlds.

As for your guitar, the SG is a great all around guitar - keep it.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good call Matt

I second that, your amp will work well with that floor board especialy for composing.
The amount of tones you will get out of it cannot be beat by most amps out there. The recording features are also a huge benifit for you not to mention the dual amp modes.

I was playing a single coil Strat through my X3 into my Randall power amp into my 2-12 Marshall and there was no way anyone would think they are single coils.

Bev


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> ...
> Your guitar will get ridiculously heavy tones. Your amp wont. So, keep the guitar - you should get a new amp for your tastes.
> ...


+1 on these comments. It much tougher to find a guitar you can bond with than an amp.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Gear....as nothing to do with compositing realy. you could compose on a broken down accounstic. BUT, with a SG 61 reissue and the Traynor blue...you are well equiped. maybe just get yourself a few effets to finalize your sound. 

Worst thing you could do?...change that SG for ibanez, man, are you gonna regret that later.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I recommend you keep the SG and get a Randall MTS amp.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I commented in your other thread about picking up a boost and a distortion pedal to help your YCV get more metal. The other route to go is sell your YCV and dump a bit more cash if you have some handy and pick up a Mesa.

Like everyone else has said, your guitar is fine. It's a beautiful guitar that can play clean, bluesy grind and all out insanity. If you really need more gain, you could swap pickups, but I would keep the guitar as it and shop for an amp better suited to what you play, or a couple pedals to help your amp get there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

YCV50blue and an SG? Great! Add a good quality pedal or 2, or even a multi-effects unit of some sort, and you're good to go. 

I would seriously consider a looper for composing/jamming/storing ideas. 

Get Finale (or whatever) to write things down too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the 50 blue....and I'm completely in love with it.......but I don't play a lot of metal.....if I do - I put some high gain stuff together on my POD XT - but at the end of the day - the 50 Blue isn't an amp MEANT for metal - you can get close - but not completely there - hard rock is a closer description of the sound you'd get...unless you're talking about a "Metallica" kind of metal tone - you'd be alright - but like a hard thrashing death metal.....not quite.

still - I'd keep it - it's a very versatile amp - I mean - how closely tied to a particular genre do you want to be with your gear anyway.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

that guitar cost me a leg and an arm! well not really but my sg is my baby I lover her! I'll never ditch her.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

someone has it out for ibanez? jeez... I'm not getting rid of that SG! Just maybe adding to my collection?


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

Metal is really all I play. I will play jazz and stuff just because I want to know it I think it's important to be well rounded just for myself, but I dont care about the tone at all... Just when I'm playing metal do I care about it.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

So what's going to be the pros and cons, price aside, of getting a new amp vs. a pedal for my amp? And thank you... keep it aaaaall comin'!


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you planning on getting rid of the traynor? What I would consider if I was you was keep the traynor for gigging and getting a smaller amp such as an orange tiny terror that you can crank to get a nice overdrive. This is a small amp less watts so easier to use in a dorm or at home but great tone. There are a tonne of sample videos on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjECjGtW2m4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MpZoWsFlJQ


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

thisissunshine said:


> So what's going to be the pros and cons, price aside, of getting a new amp vs. a pedal for my amp? And thank you... keep it aaaaall comin'!


obviosuly cost is a big one, you have a good amp therfore a pedal will not cost you as much as getting a new amp. so that is a big pro for getting a pedal.

as far as getting an amp goes it sounds like you really like your metal and are not completely sold on the traynor. In that case finding a new amp that is more suited to your style of music might give you a bit more excitement.

What I always do whenever demoing new amps is take your guitar to a music store and try as many amps as possible. By doing this you will hear what your guitar sounds like through the rig. You can also try all sorts of amps. Ther last time I went amp shopping I tried our various marshall's and mesa's. you could really hear the difference when I used my different guitars. Either way if you are going with a pedal or and amp you should try them out with your gear. try out various pedals with the traynor as well to see if they give you the tone you are after. Most music stores should not mind if you bring your gear to try some new stuff.

guitar players are a very picky bunch and we can be very biased against certain types of amps. You just have to go to any musician website and see everyone has an opinion. IN many cases people give opinions on amps just because they are a certain make even thought they never played them before. Ie: all marshall are crap or all mesa are crap, etc. WE each have our own idea of what makes good tone. Only you know what sound you like. Your idea of good tone might not be mine. That's why it is good to get suggestions but you want to hear things for yourself.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it also depends on how and what you need this amp for, a giging amp will be different to a bedroom or composing amp. Yes Budda some can do both but I don't think she has a JSX in her bedroomkkjuw
Also at school what can you get away with, are you in a dorm, apartment or house. With a house and decent roomates volume is not an issue, dorm=big problem.

Metal amps are easy and hard at the same time, as said before it comes down to preference. A 5150 or 6505+ will get the job done if you like that tone, Mesa's and Marshalls are great with the Metal edge going to Mesa..although a hot JCM800 with a pedal in front can get pretty crazy, just ask Kerry King.

Your best bet is to find a L&M and start renting them for a week so you can get the flavour of each one. Once you tried them all it will be an informed decision.
Some studios also have rental space with all these amps ready to go, get your buddies and go jam for an afternoon..can't beat that!

Metal is Metal, comes down to decent gear and technique, don't need top of the line stuff just decent..The right attitude makes all the diiference.
Will send you a pm.

Bev


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

I just got myself hooked up with living with this nice retired english couple from england hehee.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I very strongly suggest keeping your SG and Traynor (although, I am biased, as I use a very similar setup). The Traynor will do everything short of metal much better than any single amp it's price, which you might not appreciate now, but you certainly will once you've sold it.

I'd try running an overdrive and an EQ into the front of your amp. There's plenty of gain on tap (use too much, and it completely destroys your pick attack, making your tone wimpy), but it's not aggressive enough. Dial in a good hard rock tone on the Blue, then push it over the edge with your pedals.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Keep the traynor, but they. do. not. really. do. modern. metal.

even the YCS100H (which i like!) won't get into really modern territory without a great boost, KT77's, a different cab, and some skill.

Head: $1000 new
tubes: $100
cab: $400 for a marshall 1960A, $300+/- for 4x Celestion Classic Lead 80's/WGS 
British Leads

that's $1800. That's a used mesa dual rec + a pedal + some play money, or maybe an ENGL (not for me..), or TWO 5150's haha, etc..

The floorboard is a great idea, *if* you put the time and energy into them. I had a GT-8, I was going to use it for recording and headphones.. I used my JSX more often, and sold it about a month and a half after I got it.

If you have 2 grand, you can get a very versatile amp that will do the modern metal you want, as well as back off to cover rock and whatever else fairly well (find me an amp that actually aces everything stand-alone and i'll be impressed). $2K gets you mesa, bogner, VHT, Soldano (hell there's a 1-off Soldano Avenger for $1350USD right now I can get you to), Peavey, Hughes and Kettner...

and as good as traynor is, there's better.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

The simplest/cheapest solution would be to keep what you have and just purchase a decent distortion pedal. I'm sure you can find something decent on the used market for $50-100. If you want to go one step further, spend just a bit more and buy a used POD or Johnson 'J-Station' - that way, you can get some decent effects as well.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

ohhh I was on craigslist and found a 100 watt marshall jvm410h for $1500 .... and a discontinued mesa boogie formula preamp for $400...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some folks love the JVM. I'm not one of them!

keep an eye out for a used mesa dual rec roadster - 4 channels, the lonestar cleans, capable of some pretty serious evil as well as jazz, blues, classic rock, whatever you want . Not cheap though.. or light!


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

Hahahaha!!! Yeeeeeah... and I'm a weak little girl. I try to wrok out but I still have troubles lifting the traynor.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

I live in the middle of no where though... so I doubt I'll find any mesa stuff really. I was shocked to see the preamp an hour away. in the "big city"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if "the big city" is only a 1-hour drive, consider yourself lucky haha (4 hours round trip when im home from college, w00!)

Does it have to be mesa? There are good deals to be found on a few brands on various forums.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

thisissunshine said:


> ohhh I was on craigslist and found a 100 watt marshall jvm410h for $1500 .... and a discontinued mesa boogie formula preamp for $400...


Not a marshall fan myself but the jvm does have a good reputation amongst many players. After all Joe Satriani has switched to the jvm410 for the european tour of chickenfoot, so how bad can it be! sigiifa


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

ON a side not if you find the Traynor heavy stay away from the roadster, I just traded mine and can honestly say it weighs a tonne!!!

You should also get out and try something like a mesa rectifier if you are considering Mesa because some people really do not like the rectifier and others live by it. I like the rectifier but prefer the el34 sound of the Mesa stiletto.


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

No it doesnt have to be a mesa but I think they're sexy something you strongly suggest?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sadowsky13 said:


> ON a side not if you find the Traynor heavy stay away from the roadster, I just traded mine and can honestly say it weighs a tonne!!!
> 
> You should also get out and try something like a mesa rectifier if you are considering Mesa because some people really do not like the rectifier and others live by it. I like the rectifier but prefer the el34 sound of the Mesa stiletto.


You can put EL34's in a recto 

you have a roadster? I've been told great things, any chance of a demo?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Budda said:


> You can put EL34's in a recto
> 
> you have a roadster? I've been told great things, any chance of a demo?


HAD a roadster, traded it recently to a guy in michigan for a mesa stiletto Duece II and some cash on his side. Never put the el34's in the roadster as most people I spoke to claimed it made the brit mode on channel two sound great however the other channels sound better with 6l6;s. So I never bothered spending the cash on the new tubes. If I still had it I would be more than happy to let you try it but sorry it is now a permanent resident of the USA.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

thisissunshine said:


> No it doesnt have to be a mesa but I think they're sexy something you strongly suggest?


You know if one thing I have found with guitarists is we all have different ideas of what great tone is. Do you have any large music stores nearby that you can go to to try several different amps out. That's the only way you can truly determine what's for you. I have played marshall's and Mesa's and have an idea what I like and dislike from the models I have tried. I personally prefer the mesa stiletto to a marshall but in fairness the marshall dsl or jvm are not bad amps. 

Then there is the whole rectifier series which sound very different from a marshall or stiletto.

Then with Mesa you have the Mark series which again have some different tones.

I would recommend Mesa because I have had great luck with the ones I have owned and find they are built solid and have great customer service. But that is just my opinion. That and 25 cents will get you a bag of chips at the variety store!!

There are so many amp companies out there right now that you really do need an idea of what you want and like or dislike. 

I can usually tell right off the bat if I will like an amp based on the way it feels for me and the was it responds to my playing. I would suggest that you would find the same. You hit that open A chord and the amp just sings to you and you feel kkjuw, then there are times when the amp sound nice but doesn't give you that same feeling. 

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## thisissunshine (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you so much!! I'm going to calgary to visit my boyfriend so I'll check out some stuff when I'm down there. Wish I could bring my guitar but I'm greyhound bound! oh well.... sigh! I've been checking out some engl's and boy oh boy do they look sweeeeeet!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what model do you own? try to find it in the store.

The only ENGL i've used, i didnt like. The one VHT i've tried, i dialed in to sound too close to my JSX to really want to change besides the prestige of "I own a VHT".

Like Sadowsky said, you have to go and try out a LOT of amps. And they'll sound different at band volumes vs home volumes!

PS: Sadowsky, I'd love to give the Stiletto a try


----------

